# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  How long should I expect Minoxidil to work?

## Phatalis

I just started taking it in January. People say that Propecia is far more effective...

right now I'm just taking Rogaine Foam for my hairline... but I was curious as to how long it will keep working before I start receeding again etc?

Is there any way to... predict this to an approximate degree?

Thanks

----------


## thejack

I used it on the hairline and noticed it preventing loss pretty quickly. Then at about 4-5 months started gettin some regrowth and that continued gradually until i stopped using it about 2.5 yrs later

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

No exact time table. Each patient responds differently and may not respond at all. If you are not seeing any additional hair loss that means it is probably working. Hair regrowth only happens in a small percentage of patients and is really only an added bonus, not something to be counted on. You can use both Rogaine and Propecia together if you choose. If you staret to see any hair loss in the top or crown area I would nstrongly consider trying Propecia.

----------


## Phatalis

Thanks a lot Dr Charles!

----------


## ohlife

My big dilemma is this:

You say regrowth only happens in a small number of patient, but that it is more effective at holding the hair in place.

Now, at the moment the only part of my hair that seems to be thinning badly is at the temples - particularly the right side. If I were to start taking minoxidil, and it shed away whats left of that area, it would mean the transition from me just being able to cover up the fact that im losing my hair, to not being able to cover it u!

Now, if there's a good chance minoxidil won't grow back those hairs, then how could it be an effective treatment for holding them in place, if it causes them to shed then doesn't grow them back? Am I missing something? do the hairs that minoxidil shed come back, as a minoxidil shed is different from a MPB shed?

Cheers.

----------


## Phatalis

> My big dilemma is this:
> 
> You say regrowth only happens in a small number of patient, but that it is more effective at holding the hair in place.
> 
> Now, at the moment the only part of my hair that seems to be thinning badly is at the temples - particularly the right side. If I were to start taking minoxidil, and it shed away whats left of that area, it would mean the transition from me just being able to cover up the fact that im losing my hair, to not being able to cover it u!
> 
> Now, if there's a good chance minoxidil won't grow back those hairs, then how could it be an effective treatment for holding them in place, if it causes them to shed then doesn't grow them back? Am I missing something? do the hairs that minoxidil shed come back, as a minoxidil shed is different from a MPB shed?
> 
> Cheers.


 
I'll just add my two cents. I was worried shitless that if I took Minoxidil I would maybe be one of those guys who got a horrible shed and lost his hair... looking worse. Options were Propecia or Minox.

In a few years; let's say 5.... MPB will most likely be cured. I mean, with the new stuff coming out... that works and is right on the edge of being released really... it's only a matter of time. And not a long time... just a few years. 10 years would be a stretch... I'd even go to say 5 years or so.

Let's examine the worst case scenario:

Propecia: Go impotent forever...or depression...

Minoxidil: Lose all your hair from a shed

Well, you were losing your hair to begin with... so I mean, why not take the chance? If you don't do anything you'll go bald regardless.... and if the cure comes out... at least you still have your dick.

As of right now; if this stuff keeps working... it's been amazing for me.

----------


## ohlife

haha dude, I hear ya... except, Im 21 now and a wait of five years to fix it, whilst better than nothing, is still cutting me down in my prime. I value my dick, more than anything, but at the same time knowing that I could potentially have both if I try propecia... its tempting. I think I just wanna do everything I can do hold on to my hairline (particularly those temples.. to prevent 'that' look), at least for a few years, until there's either some new and improved treatment, or I'm a good candidate for a HT.

I'm all for trying minoxidil, but at the moment im away from home (have been for a while) and I'm returning back soon to see all my old friends etc. relatively soon.. Not sure I want to risk a big shed just before going back you know?

At the same time, I know the sooner I act, the best chance I'll have of keeping what I've got!

Therein lies the dilemma.. Not only whether or not to start Propecia, but also whether to start Minoxidil already!

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

Maybe consider trying one or both of these medications right after you go back home and see all your old friends.

----------


## Phatalis

> haha dude, I hear ya... except, Im 21 now and a wait of five years to fix it, whilst better than nothing, is still cutting me down in my prime. I value my dick, more than anything, but at the same time knowing that I could potentially have both if I try propecia... its tempting. I think I just wanna do everything I can do hold on to my hairline (particularly those temples.. to prevent 'that' look), at least for a few years, until there's either some new and improved treatment, or I'm a good candidate for a HT.
> 
> I'm all for trying minoxidil, but at the moment im away from home (have been for a while) and I'm returning back soon to see all my old friends etc. relatively soon.. Not sure I want to risk a big shed just before going back you know?
> 
> At the same time, I know the sooner I act, the best chance I'll have of keeping what I've got!
> 
> Therein lies the dilemma.. Not only whether or not to start Propecia, but also whether to start Minoxidil already!


 
I mean hell yeah! if you took propecia and felt no side effects, Do it! I sure as hell would im just too scared.

----------


## ohlife

Yeah I think I might get a presciption ASAP and pray it works/doesnt have too bad side effects. I've noticed now that not only has my hair at the temples started thinning, but my front hairline has started to recede by about 5mm :/ I need to try all I can to stop it getting any further.

When they say that propecia takes a while to work, does that mean that it won't do anything to stop the thinning until that time? Maybe I should just bit the god forsaken bullet and start on minoxidil.. and deal with the shedding.. ahh!

----------


## KeepTheHair

When does minoxidil shedding start? I have been on 2% for a week now. I apply A LOT lol.

haven't noticed any shedding. 

I am also curious to know when finasteride starts working. What they mean by that. Does it only stop/prevent hair loss after a few months. Or does it start right from the beginning. Probably both true to a certain extent. Curisouts though

----------

